# Fully Automated Commercial Grow Box - Badass?



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 18, 2008)

These guys claim to be selling a fully automated grow box. According to the web site it will fill your tank up w/ water automatically, add the nutrients, and adjust the pH all with no interaction. Is this shit for real?

Flowering Chamber : 4-32 Plants : Modular Grow Box Series


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 18, 2008)

looks real but it's an additional $1,500 besides the $1,750 sale price on the cabinet. 

worth it if you got ALOT of disposable income and dont want to work. i personally enjoy the activities involved with growing.


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hell ya!! Worth it to me to be able to take a vacation and not have to worry about adding water, or nutrients, or adjusting my ph. I little pricey, but not too bad. Saving up!!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Take your vacation on the last two flush weeks (just water). I like hands on too.


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 18, 2008)

What the hell. I just bought this badboy! Presidents day sale and shit. They hooked me up w/ some free shit too. I got the automation package and the remote control package. I can run this fucker from my cel phone!!!


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 18, 2008)

dude... did you really buy that?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 18, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> dude... did you really buy that?


Omg finally a new avatar. Geez.

But ya. Did you buy it really or not? 

Sometimes I think when new members come and post links that they are just trying to get paid by that sites affiliate program.
You know, you can get a percentage of the sale if someone buys from the site. 
Some websites pay you even for the click.


Anyway Im not hatin.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 18, 2008)

Im with closet cult. I love working on my grow room and tending to the babies. I guess if your growing for commercial purposes its a great idea.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

420greenthumb420 said:


> What the hell. I just bought this badboy! Presidents day sale and shit. They hooked me up w/ some free shit too. I got the automation package and the remote control package. I can run this fucker from my cel phone!!!


please journal - sounds like a cool gadget with cell phone etc. but how ya gonna know what to change when you cant feel or see your plants?


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes I really did buy it, and no I am not an affiliate. I just think it's the coolest grow box I ever seen. I like tending to the ladies, but adjusting ph every day is a pain in the ass after the first 2 weeks. Plus being able to run the box from work when i am not there is just cool as hell.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

I understand now. I like your thinking. MEAN BOX. I hope she does you and your plants well.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 20, 2008)

if i were you i wouldnt connect to anything pertaining to your growbox.... i mean it sound s hella cool. but no thanks.

especially if they pick that shit up and use it against you!!!!!!


that is pretty cool, ive looked into growtronix.com . for that about of money you could have got one of these and had a nice setup! still nice box tho, make sure you start a journal!


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> if i were you i wouldnt connect to anything pertaining to your growbox.... i mean it sound s hella cool. but no thanks.
> 
> especially if they pick that shit up and use it against you!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ya, I looked into Growtronix too. But I didn't like the fact they don't have a phone number anywhere on their site. I emailed the dude at Growtronix a few times asking for a call back, and never got one. I had questions I didn't want to ask via email. It seems that others have purchased his systems in the past and had some technical issues. That turned me off big time...

The Homegrown Hydroponics systems seems a lot more refined and modern. I like the fact that I don't have to manually add water and nutrients. I don't think the Growtronix system did pH adjustment either. Mostly remote operation stuff, which is hella cool, but not cool if it doesn't work. Their shit uses phone line connectors, and just didn't seem as modern. 1988 or something.. 

I am pretty stoaked, and can't wait for this thing to get here. I heard locking in the ph consistently over an entire grow leads to better yields. I'll let you know. Also, I don't have to worry about running out of water if I take a vacation which is well worth the $$$ if you ask me!


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 20, 2008)

Funny...The add offers a free magnifying scope to check out your plants....shit...for $4000...It better come with a Stripper to sit on top of it and hold my magnifier!!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 20, 2008)

you could prolly figure this out for any system


----------



## growingmom (Feb 20, 2008)

OK..I have an Aero Garden.....but can't get the cat to leave my plant's alone..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 21, 2008)

give them some catnip!!!!


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 21, 2008)

dude you could build a similar box for a couple hundo and a few hrs work. thats what im gonna do but also im a soil guy.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 21, 2008)

haha cats got new home put a fan near by mine used go around but since the fan they leave it alone


----------



## northerntights (Feb 22, 2008)

The only grow box I have seen thats even worth the money is the BC Norther n Lights Bloombox. All those features but more and the whole thing is constructed from the ground up to be a grow box... not a filing cabinet thats been converted. They also don't use swirl-cage fans that are loud (especially when mounted to sheet metal) and the control system in more intuitive. Yes they are more expensive but they are also a lot more professional, both in terms of the products and the company.

BC Northern Lights


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 22, 2008)

You can make your own automated system and make it better for less. Using a float valve and pump you can have a system that automatically fills to a preset level. Many co2 systems and computer automation systems are available. I just got one that controls my heaters, air conditioner, fans, humidity, co2 and lights for preset levels. Ive built a growcloset out of a gardening shed with air cooled lights and LED's that gave me almost a pound in a 2 by 3 foot area in 9 weeks. Cost less than 1500 total.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Feb 23, 2008)

420greenthumb420 said:


> with no interaction. ]



i think that says enough


----------

